

Deadly lake turns animals into statues - nealabq
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21929360.100-deadly-lake-turns-animals-into-statues.html#.Ukr2WT-c58E

======
Pxtl
> The animals are all arranged in poses by the photographer

Oh. Well that's slightly less horrifyingly dramatic than the photos imply. I
figured it was "animal accidentally dives into lake, escapes, and then finds a
spot to sit and dies there". Not that the photographer just made use of some
weird-looking statue-like corpses from the beach.

------
rflrob
In case you missed it: The animals are all arranged in poses by the
photographer.

------
eggoa
Wow. That headline is much _less_ sensationalized than I assumed it would be.

